# General > Biodiversity >  Strange fungus

## Rheghead

I found this strange fungus in a knot hole in a tree in the garden.  Does anyone know what it is?  It looks like lychees.

----------


## Kenn

Looks like a Morel, if so, very tasty.

----------


## sassylass

It does not look like any morel I've ever seen and, of course, no mushroom should be eaten unless you're 100% certain what it is... but you know that already.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

So, the morel to this tale is, if in doubt do nowt.

----------


## kathryn88

This fungus I think either belong to basidiomycetes or deutermycetes group of fungi group of protista , but even then it is suggested not to eat them in any way without the help of mycologist because these can be poisonous and hence dangerous. thanks

----------


## Rheghead

I think it may be shaggy scalycap after trawling through lots of fungus photos.  ::

----------


## DSTOTM

It looks like a Morel..... fry it with some bacon and eggs...... if you die then it's not a Morel but it's worth trying, you only live once.

----------


## starfish

i do not know but my nan always said if in doubt leave it out and she lived to a good old age

----------


## DSTOTM

> i do not know but my nan always said if in doubt leave it out and she lived to a good old age


My Grandma always said "try everything and live your life" she died at 17 years old..... she choked eating a car tire.

----------


## DSTOTM

My Grandma was also a great one for "sleep"..... she swore by it....... I slept like a log last night, I woke up in the fireplace  :Wink: 

I'll get my hat..........

----------


## tonkatojo

> I think it may be shaggy scalycap after trawling through lots of fungus photos.



Looks like wee dragon eggs (game of thrones type), perhaps a gift from the Welsh friends. ::

----------


## nightspirit

Its a shaggy scaly cap...*Pholiota squarrosa#*

----------

